# Ciclone de 15 Fevereiro 1941 em Portugal



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

Afixo aqui informações sobre a grande tempestade de 1941 que foi muito violenta. a pressão atmosférica era extremamente baixa. Na mesmo França o lorde da tempestade de 1999 a pressão nunca atingiu este valor. por exemplo o valor do préssion atmosférico da tempestade de 1999 era de 960 Hpa e a do 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 era de 935 Hpa.  

iclone extratropical - 15 Fev 1941

• Coimbra
Vento máx inst 133 km/h;
pressão atmosf mínima 937 hPa

• Lisboa
Vento máx inst 129 km/h;
pressão atmosf mínima 950 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 20:38)

Esse dia deve ter ficado certamente marcado no caléndario do IM


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 20:39)

remy disse:


> Afixo aqui informações sobre a grande tempestade de 1941 que foi muito violenta. a pressão atmosférica era extremamente baixa. Na mesmo França o lorde da tempestade de 1999 a pressão nunca atingiu este valor. por exemplo o valor do préssion atmosférico da tempestade de 1999 era de 960 Hpa e a do 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 era de 935 Hpa.
> 
> iclone extratropical - 15 Fev 1941
> 
> ...



coisas destas já não se vem por ca  bom registro


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 00:44)

spiritmind disse:


> coisas destas já não se vem por ca  bom registro


Têm é um periodo de retorno algo longo, mas a probabilidade não é assim tão reduzida, um dia destes nos bate à porta... 
Pelo menos de verão já nos vão chegando cada vez mais perto os furacões com pressões bem baixas...


----------



## mesq (10 Fev 2007 às 17:06)

As tempestades de Fevereiro de 1972 e 1978 também devem apresentar valores interessantes...


----------



## Iceberg (10 Fev 2007 às 18:46)

Esta temepestade é célebre e eu possuo um testemunho vivo, o testemunho do meu pai.

Nessa altura ele andava pelas terras do planalto mirandês e recorda-se perfeitamente dessa tempestade, não precisando no entanto o dia, nem sequer o ano, mas recorda-se de ser por essa altura ...

Conta ele que praticamente todas as árvores foram arrancadas, incluindo oliveiras de grande porte  , ele andava no campo, e tinha de andar amarrado agarrado às giestas, para conseguir manter o equilíbrio.

Diz que passou depressa, e a acalmia que se seguiu contrastava com o ciclone (é a expressão que ele usa) que tinha assolado aquelas terras.

Deve ter sido extraordinária essa tempestade.  

Devíamos fazer uma busca na net, para ver se encontrávamos mais informação ou então pesquisa nos arquivos dos jornais ...


----------



## remy (10 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

Obrigado para as precisões Icberg e sobretudo para os témiognages é realmente cool.


----------



## GranNevada (11 Fev 2007 às 00:24)

A minha mãe também se lembra .
Disse-me , para quem conhece a Póvoa de varzim , que se andava de barco em plena praça do Almada    

Há um topic muito completo sobre esta situação no Meteored   
Procurem


----------



## remy (11 Fev 2007 às 18:30)

Obrigado GranNevada para esta informação! esque terias a relação para a página de meteored?


----------



## GranNevada (12 Fev 2007 às 09:45)

http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero4/tempestad41.asp

http://www.spainsevereweather.com/ver-reportaje.php?id=32


----------



## remy (7 Ago 2007 às 23:30)

obrigado ainda GranNevada para estas relações que famosas qual ponto as situações era impressionantes. Penso que deveria efectuar investigações aos arquivos para reencontrar jornais da época. Na França tentaria fazer a mesma coisa.


----------



## GranNevada (8 Ago 2007 às 16:23)

Quando tiver tempo dou uma saltada à Biblioteca Municipal a ver o que encontro


----------



## Rogério Martins (8 Ago 2007 às 17:27)

Achei curioso este topico e fui mostrar a minha avo e lembrouse perfeitamente desse "ciclone" termo que as pessoas utilizavam e utilizam hoje em dia. Segundo o que ela me relatou diz que tinha sido um dia em que as pessoas nem conseguiam andar na rua. Minha avo morava nos Anjos e lembra-se tambem de as telhas cairem com os ventos e janelas partirem-se.Recordou tambem que as proprias ruas nao se conseguia andar devido as inundações e tambem me confirmou a queda de arvores que foram arracandas pla raiz que levantava os passeios todos.

Isso foi um tempestade que pode muito bem virmos a tela de novo e quem sabe mais agressiva...claro que estou me a referir de tempestades tropicais que cada vez mais ameaçam o nosso Pais como tambem todos os paises que se encontram a oeste da Europa ( Espanha, França, Reino Unido por exmplo )
Hasta

A minha mae relatou tambem duma tempestade entre 1967/1968 (aproximadamente) em que houve chuvas torrenciais trovoadas, ventos intensos e até ouve um tremor de terra . nao sei se alguem daqui tem esse conhecimento. De Benfica até Sete Rios alagou-se cerca de um metro de altura de água ( foi uma coisa tremenda que ela s lembrou e ficou pra historia) O meu avo que trabalhava nos correios na Praça Dom LUis Primeiro dormiu dentro de um electrico perto dos PUpilos do Exercito com agua ate aos bancos do mesmo e so voltou a casa perto das 7 horas do dia seguinte. Recordava-se nesse tempo um filme proibido a todos os que tinham mais de 12 anos que se chamava " Angustia para um jantar " e onde todos os desta epoca se recordam dos seus pais e de outros porque tambem no jantar de esse dia tiveram um "jantar de angustia"

E por aqui me fico LOOL


----------



## chechu (9 Ago 2007 às 14:27)

Remy queria saber se es tu que estas no infoclimat.fr ?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

*Re: Évora: 931 hPa no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1941*

Catano até as couves e vacas voaram  uma destas em Portugal nos dias de hoje morria tudo de panico para alem de o site do IM ficar entupido durante 1 semana  acho que devia ficar tudo em casa.

Mas tarde ou mais cedo ocorrerão umas quantas é uma questão do sistema ir ao lugar de novo.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2008 às 19:47)

Também o meu pai que era maluco pela meteorologia (aliás foi ele que me transmitiu  este bicinho) falava o quão extraordinário tinha sido aquele 15 de fevereiro.Inclusive lembro-me de uma foto dele com alguns colegas de turma sobre um grande eucalipto que tinha tombado entre um pequeno amontoado e outro deixando um vão de mais de 20 metros.E ele contava-me sempre que foi sobretudo à noite que o fenómeno foi extremo e assustador.Vento.Muito Vento...O Ciclone.
Não sei onde pára essa foto.mas vou tentar descobri-la na família.


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

A violent hurricane that swept across Portugal from the Atlantic, killing, and injuring hundreds and causing millions of dollars in damage, spent its fury today in Northern Spain, where more were killed and entire provinces...

Source: http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/latimes...Los+Angeles+Times&desc=Storm+Takes+Heavy+Toll


outra noticia que fala de uma explosao em espanha provocada por este temporal: http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AAIBAJ&pg=3583,2106458&dq=storm+portugal+1941
 tambem e dito que o vento atigiu as 125 milhas em sintra, que sao 201 km 
 os custos de reparações em portugal estimaram-se nos 100,000 contos 


Aqui esta o que se passou ao pé do rio Tagus (penso que seja tejo)e tambem fala na alhandra:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...AAIBAJ&pg=4360,5500113&dq=storm+portugal+1941


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

O "furacão" de 1941 foi primeira página de muita imprensa internacional, aqui vão alguns exemplos:


----------



## vifra (19 Mar 2009 às 23:31)

Este ciclone faz parte das histórias terriveis que ouvia quando era pequeno. Isto porque este ciclone foi muito trágico na Gralheira, já que ceifou a vida a dois dos seus habitantes. 
Intimados a responder em tribunal no concelho de Cinfães, foram vários os homens que ali se deslocaram, percorrendo a pé os 31 km que separam a freguesia da Gralheira da sede do Concelho. Também o meu avô foi intimidado mas, como estava muito doente não pode ir. Como não estavam reunidas as condições para fazer o julgamento, este foi adiado, acelarando o regresso à sua terra natal as pessoas que aí se tinham deslocado. 
Na viagem de regresso, o temporal e a morte, às portas da aldeia. 
Uns ficaram na vila, já que o temporal se fazia sentir, mas outros sabendo que a sua presença junto dos seus era necessária, decidiram subir a serra. Só que estes não sabiam que este seria dos mais terríveis temporais que assolariam este país. 
Estes dois homens já perto da aldeia, cansados e sem forças, ao passar por uma elevação, foram atirados pelo vento encosta abaixo, ficando enterrados na neve. a cerca de 100 metros de casa, sendo auxiliados tarde demais. 
Assim para que este triste episódio jamais fosse esquecido, foi erigida uma cruz, assinalando o local, onde foram encontrados.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 09:45)

vifra disse:


> Este ciclone faz parte das histórias terriveis que ouvia quando era pequeno. Isto porque este ciclone foi muito trágico na Gralheira, já que ceifou a vida a dois dos seus habitantes.
> Intimados a responder em tribunal no concelho de Cinfães, foram vários os homens que ali se deslocaram, percorrendo a pé os 31 km que separam a freguesia da Gralheira da sede do Concelho. Também o meu avô foi intimidado mas, como estava muito doente não pode ir. Como não estavam reunidas as condições para fazer o julgamento, este foi adiado, acelarando o regresso à sua terra natal as pessoas que aí se tinham deslocado.
> Na viagem de regresso, o temporal e a morte, às portas da aldeia.
> Uns ficaram na vila, já que o temporal se fazia sentir, mas outros sabendo que a sua presença junto dos seus era necessária, decidiram subir a serra. Só que estes não sabiam que este seria dos mais terríveis temporais que assolariam este país.
> ...



testemunho interessante e impressionante


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2009 às 16:26)

Vifra essa foto mete respeito, que testemunho
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## trepkos (20 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

O meu avô relatou-me que estava com a familia em casa quando o telhado da casa voou, tiveram de fugir para casa de um tio lá perto, o Alentejo ficou destruido... Montemor foi arrasado, nenhuma árvore ficou de pé, eu li um artigo sobre esta ciclone num jornal local, irei procurar para colocar aqui e vou procurar jornais da Altura, sei que em que montemor edificios inteiros foram arrasados.


----------



## Chingula (16 Abr 2009 às 22:11)

Ciclogénese explosiva de 15 de Fev. 1941 – Cavamento extraordinário de uma depressão que se deslocou, numa fase inicial, dos Açores em direcção à Península Ibérica e, posteriormente paralelamente à costa ocidental de Portugal Continental, de Sul para Norte. 
Afectou todo o território, durante mais de 12 horas. A pressão atmosférica, em Portugal Continental, desceu mais de 24 hPa em 24 horas, condição necessária para se considerar uma Ciclogénese explosiva. O tempo associado, mais significativo, foi a intensidade do vento com rajadas que, em muitas regiões, ultrapassaram os 100 km/h:
Dois Portos 97 km/h, Santo Tirso 96 km/h (0900UTC); Penhas Douradas 148 km/h, Coimbra 133 km/h, Lisboa 129 km/h, Guarda 126 km/h, Praia da Rocha 130 km/h,  Évora 97 km/h, Abrunhosa (Mangualde) 91 km/h, Santiago do Cacém 119 km/h (15 UTC), Portalegre 104 km/h (18 UTC), Penhas Douradas – 104 km/h e Montalegre – 200 (?) km/h (21UTC), são os registos mais significativos deste episódio que ficou conhecido pelo nome de Ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941. 
Nas zonas costeiras há notícia de temporal no mar. Houve enormes prejuízos, não se sabendo se houve vítimas mortais, como relatava a imprensa da época (Diário de Notícias).


Este apontamento é uma curiosidade, tipo achega, mas dá para perceber que esta situação correspondeu ao mínimo dos valores da pressão atmosférica registados em Portugal Continental e ao registo das rajadas do vento mais fortes, de forma generalizada a todo o Território. 
A maré de tempestade (storm surge) deve ter "varrido" toda a faixa costeira.


----------



## Chingula (16 Abr 2009 às 23:09)

Como complemento da informação anterior:

O mínimo da pressão foi atingido durante a tarde: 
     Rêgo da Murta – 935,3 hPa
     Coimbra (Geofísico) – 937,3 hPa (descida de 49,3 hPa/ 14 horas)
     Lisboa (Geofísico) – 950,0 hPa (descida de 42,9 hPa/ 13 horas)
     Porto (Geofísico) – 953,6 hPa
     Évora – 954,7 hPa
     Tavira – 982,6 hPa

De notar que em 1941 não existiam normas nem critérios tão rigorosos como actualmente...por isso estes valores têm de ter em conta esse facto.
O rigor e os cuidados exigidos pela Ciência também não podem ignorar este tipo de informação associada a um fenómeno ocorrido e que pode repetir-se de forma ainda mais gravosa. Tudo tem de ser contextualizado.


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Chingula disse:


> Como complemento da informação anterior:
> 
> O mínimo da pressão foi atingido durante a tarde:
> Rêgo da Murta – 935,3 hPa
> ...



Mesmo não existindo normas nem critérios na época e tendo em conta esse facto (e também supondo que essa descida brutal tenha tido esses valores que referiste) a descida registada na estação do Geofísico em Lisboa é *BASTANTE* significativa 

Nunca vi a pressão descer TANTO em TÃO POUCO TEMPO  (supondo que os valores estão certos)


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2009 às 21:20)

Foi de facto uma tempestade devastadora, felizmente são raras em Portugal.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2009 às 22:04)

Tempestade de uma violência rara no nosso País.......

E segundo o IM o maior valor (oficial) de rajada de vento observado em Portugal foi precisamente registado no Porto (Observatório da Serra do Pilar) no dia 15/02/1941...falam num valor superior a 167 km/h.....

não se sabe se chegou a mais pois pelos vistos o anemómetro avariou nessa tempestade....

O registo do IM: 


EXTREMOS

*Maior valor da rajada >167 km/h * Porto/S. Pilar 15/02/1941 

(*) maior valor registado pelo anemómetro que avariou (ciclone de 1941)*


Link:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/


Pena que na época ainda não existiam  os satélites meteorológicos, seria bem interessante consultar hoje o arquivo com a  evolução por satélite desta ciclogenese explosiva de 1941.....


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Um contributo pessoal.
Lembro-me perfeitamente desse dia de 1941. Tinha 8 anos e lembro-me da grande devastaçao de arvores, especialmente oliveiras , na regiao de Castelo Branco. Foi uma tempestade medonha.


----------



## Chingula (18 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

Temos de ter em conta que em 1941 ainda não existia Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (criado em 1946) e as observações de rotina,  eram garantidas pelos Institutos Geofísicos das Universidades do Porto, Coimbra e Lisboa dependentes do Ministério da Educação Nacional, existindo observações em Estações dependentes do Ministério da Economia - através dos serviços ligados à Agricultura e observações feitas por sectores Militares - Marinha e Exército.
Como facilmente se compreende cada um destes sectores, estabelecia os critérios, para as Observações e seu tratamento futuro, em função da sua actividade específica.


----------



## Chingula (19 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Lightning disse:


> Mesmo não existindo normas nem critérios na época e tendo em conta esse facto (e também supondo que essa descida brutal tenha tido esses valores que referiste) a descida registada na estação do Geofísico em Lisboa é *BASTANTE* significativa
> 
> Nunca vi a pressão descer TANTO em TÃO POUCO TEMPO  (supondo que os valores estão certos)



Pois, salvaguardando as limitações dos registos - quantidade de observações e a sua qualidade - uma coisa é certa, foi um fenómeno meteorológico muito violento e raro em Portugal Continental...o que não quer dizer que não volte a acontecer...e até de forma mais gravosa...recordo que os registos e estudos dedicados à Meteorologia são muito recentes e que a evolução, dos conhecimentos e das técnicas adoptadas, tem sido exponencial nos últimos anos.
Gostaria de acrescentar que a descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica, no tempo, nas estações existentes se deveu (recorrendo a cartas sinópticas reconstituídas) à aproximação da depressão e, cumulativamente, ao forte cavamento do campo da pressão atmosférica...situação semelhante ocorreu em 5 de Novembro de 1997 (aqui com a diferença de os valores da pressão, à partida, serem mais elevados) - por este facto estas duas situações  inserem-se no conceito de Ciclogénese Explosiva.
A situação de 25/26 de Novembro de 1967, já foi diferente...deslocação relativamente lenta, de uma depressão pouco cavada, da região da Madeira em direcção à Península Ibérica, atravessando Portugal Continental de SW para NE, pela região de Lisboa.
A massa de ar era tropical marítimo (com elevado conteúdo em água).

Cumpts


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*O ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941*

O ciclone causou em Sesimbra grandíssimos desastres deixando a população na miséria

*Muitos feridos e quatro mortos*

"Não temos palavras que possam descrever a pavorosa catástrofe de Sesimbra, ocasionada pelo ciclone.
Sabemos apenas dizer que Sesimbra, no dia 15 do corrente, viveu um dos dias mais trágicos da sua vida.
Não há memória de tão grande cataclismo.
As pessoas mais idosas da terra não se recordam de tão violenta tempestade, mesmo o memorável S. Martinho de 1755, segundo ouviram dizer a seus pais.
O ciclone, na sua fúria, devastava casas, embarcações, árvores, postos telefónicos e telegráficos.
Homens, mulheres e crianças imploravam a Misericórdia Divina, para que a tempestade abrandasse, mas o temporal, inexorável e impiedoso, não cedeu aos rogos desta pobre e aflita gente, e, na sua acção devastadora, continuava cavando mais fundo o abismo desta terra, que ficou impossibilitada de exercer a sua faina da pesca.
O mar (...) tudo devastou, num ímpeto mortífero e destruidor.
Ondas alterosas vinham rebentar nos largos e ruas circunvizinhas à praia e estendiam-se pela parte baixa da vila.
Os estabelecimentos e armazéns à beira-mar foram inundados e todos os haveres arrebatados pelo mar.
O pavor apoderou-se dos sesimbrenses, quando viram que o mar já se estendia pela Rua Jorge Nunes e chegava ao Largo do Município.
Nesta ocasião, registaram-se actos de heroísmo de muitos homens, que, desprezando suas vidas, se lançaram com ferocidade no salvamento de pessoas que eram arrastadas pelas ondas.
Entre eles, contamos João dos Santos Laureano, que, junto ao sítio da Califórnia, salvou, entre adultos e crianças, 8 indivíduos. Carlos Ribeiro, o conhecido nadador sesimbrense, que muitas vidas salvou, mereceu os maiores encómios da população.
O vento, com uma velocidade apavorante, impedia os trabalhos de salvados e, assim, perderam-se centenas de embarcações e muito tráfego de pesca.
Pescadores, que tinham as suas pequenas indústias de pesca, ficaram na miséria.
Os Bombeiros Voluntários prestaram assinalados serviços de salvamentos e transporte de feridos para o hospital.
O seu material teve uma acção beneficente no esgotamento das casas inundadas de na remoção de escombros, tendo até descoberto o cadáver do inditoso pescador Emílio Gonçalves Correia, de 38 anos, que ficou soterrado junto ao prédio da Sociedade Musical Sesimbrense.
A esplanada do Atlântico ficou completamente destruída. A casa onde funcionava a sopa aos pobres, bem como a propriedade dos herdeiros de João Casimiro Rosa, tiveram a mesma sorte.
Muitas outras famílias ficaram sem lar, por o ciclone lhes ter derrubado as suas habitaçãoes.
O resto do pequeno paredão que existia em 'Angra' foi também destruído pelo mar, e as embarcações que lá se encontravam, poucas foram as que escaparam à fúria dos elementos.
A Avenida Mar e Sol também ficou muito danificada.
Há quem avalie os prejuízos causados em 6 mil contos (...)

*Mortos*

Nesta horripilante catástrofe, perderam a vida: Primo António Nero, de 48 anos de idade, que deixa viúva a sr.ª Maria do Rosário Ferreira e dois filhos; Emílio Gonçalves Correia, de 38 anos, que deixa viúva a sr.ª Mariana Rosa e oito filhos, tendo o mais novo 17 meses; Joaquim Pedro Gomes, de 43 anos, que deixa viúva a sr.ª Assucena Ambrósio Gomes; Amaro Morais, de 59 anos, que deixa viúva a sr.ª Sofia Amélia Morais.

Devemos salientar aqui, também, as acções dos ex.mos Drs. Manuel José da Costa Junior, Alberto Augusto Leite e Manuel Florentino Matias, que foram incansáveis nos socorros prestados aos feridos, principalmente o dr. Matias, médico da Casa dos Pescadores.
Também muitas outras pessoas prestarm socorros aos pescadores, sendo justo salientar aqui o sr. dr. António Bernardo Ferreira, Conservador do Registo Civil.

*A consternação é geral*

As Direcções das colectividades recreativas, bem como o sr. João Batista Mota, empresário do Salão Recreio Popular, atendendo à consternação que lavra entre a população de Sesimbra, resolveram não realizar, este ano, bailes de máscaras, apesar de terem já efectuado contratos com grupos musicais (...)

*No campo*

Torna-se imposssível, por enquanto, descrevermos os estragos que o ciclone causou na freguesia do Castelo.
Todavia, sabemos, embora resumidamente, que a maioria das sementeiras foram devastadas, que milhares de árvores foram derrubadas, que muitas casas foram destruídas, etc.
Um verdadeiro pavor!
A miséria alastra-se, com todos os seus horrores, não se prevendo qual seja a sorte de Sesimbra."

*Cabo Espichel*

"O ciclone que desabridamente assolou o país causou, nesta região e arredores, muitos prejuízos.
O temporal, na sua fúria devastadora, derrubou chaminés, árvores, linhas telefónicas e telegráficas.
As casas anexas à Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Cabo encontram-se destelhadas, tendo os seus locatários abandonado os lares.
A casa do forno foi destruída.
Os prejuízos são importantes.
No farol, os estragos são também muito consideráveis, tendo abatido o prédio onde residia o faroleiro António Domingos, havendo mais casas destelhadas.
No lugar da Azoia, também a tempestade causou danos. O moinho do sr. Sebastião Marques foi destruído.
As sementeiras estão completamente perdidas."
*
Governador Civil de Setúbal*

"No dia 19 do corrente, esteve em Sesimbra, o ex.mo sr. Barreiros Cardoso, ilustre Governador Civil de Setúbal, a fim de 'viso' observar os desastres causados pelo ciclone."

*O cataclismo de Sesimbra*

"A maioria da imprensa da capital tem-se referido às grandes desgraças que o ciclone do dia 15 causou à nossa terra." ("O Cezimbrense", n.º 762, 23.2.1941)
*
Ainda sobre o ciclone*

"Os trágicos acontecimentos do dia 15 prejudicaram muito a classe piscatória, já tão duramente provadas, nestes últimos anos, pela falta de pesca.
Todos os jornais da capital - a propósito do ciclone, que do Norte ao Sul, impiedosamente, assolou o país inteiro - se referiram, também, aos desastres que Sesimbra sofreu, mas nenhum, a não ser 'A Voz', focava nos seus efeitos 'O Dia de Amanhã'.
Lemo-lo, ficando apenas a pensar na calamidade geral, abstraindo dos nossos prejuízos individuais.
Vemos com aprazimento as providências que aconselha ao Governo: 'para formar rapidamente uma Junta de Construções; que dê início à fabricação de barcos em série, e que, depois, os distribua com pagamentos a prazo'.
Após a catástrofe (...) deve (...) empreender-se a grande obra de reconstrução, a realizar quanto antes, pois estamos sem barcos e sem tráfego, coisas indispensáveis a Sesimbra, para continuar a exercer o seu labor, retomando o ritmo, suspenso devido ao ciclone.
A paralização da pesca é prejudicial não só a toda a população da vila mas também, e grandemente, à população de Lisboa, nosso principal mercado e que tanto aprecia e precisa do nosso peixe.
Até nas contas do Estado tem influência, pois o imposto do pescado, arrecadado pela alfândega, pesa grandemente no equilíbrio orçamental."

*O efeitos do ciclone - A calamidade de Sesimbra*

"Se relancearmos a vista pelos calamitosos estragos motivados pelo ciclone, verificamos que Sesimbra foi mortalmente ferida pelo cataclismo de 15 de Fevereiro.
Importante centro de pesca, e vivendo única e exclusivamente desta indústria, perdeu um grande número de barcos da sua frota, redes e mais aparelhos de pesca, impossibilitando assim que a classe piscatória possa angariar os meios de subsistência (...)
A situação de Sesimbra é grave. Assim o compreendeu o ilustre deputado da Nação, ex.mo sr. dr. Formosinho Sanches(que) reconhecendo a misréria em que ficavam os pescadores (...) no dia 21 de Fevereiro, ergueu a sua voz na Assembleia Nacional e, ocupando-se da trágica situação resultante do temporal para os pescadores, salientou que: 'na laboriosa classe há centenas de famílias sem abrigo, gente com fome e frio, homens de bem, sãos e valentes, que se enontram impossibilitados de trabalhar, porque o mar lhes arrebatou e destruiu os seus barcos, os seus aparelhos, o seu ganha-pão.
E barcos, redes e aparelhos não os podem obter, porque não têm dinheiro para os comprar.
É indispensável, é urgente que lhos forneçam (...)
Sr. Presidente: Peço a V. Ex.ª que seja intérprete junto do sr. Presidente do Concelho, do sr. Ministro da Marinha, do sr. Ministro das Obras Públicas, do país inteiro, para que se acuda imediatamente a essa plêiade de lutadores (...)
Eu peço, sr. Presidente, a tenção dos poderes públicos para esta medida imediata: a construção de novos barcos, redes e aparelhos dos nossos pescadores'.
O Governo - que após o temporal tomou as necessárias providências, para, na medida do possível, acudir às regiões devastadas e às vítimas da catástrofe - levou na mais alta consideração o humano e patriótico apelo do ilustre deputado, ordenando que, por intermédio da Junta Central da Casa dos Pescadores, fôsse feito um minucioso inquérito, para se avaliar quais os prejuízos causados à classe piscatória, para lhes ser prestada a assistência devida.
Em Sesimbra, esse inquérito está sendo feito pela Casa dos Pescadores.
Até à hora em que redigimos esta notícia, foi-nos fornecida a nota seguinte:
Embarcações partidas - 113
Custo das reparações - 133.940$00
Embarcações desaparecidas - 196
Valor da frota perdida - 342.750$00
Substituição da frota, segundo valor atribuído - 508.000$00".

*Socorros à classe piscatória*

"Na semana finda, estiveram, em Sesimbra, os srs. Comandante Henrique Tenreiro e António Pereira de Torres Fevereiro, membros da Junta Central da Casa dos Pescadores, e D. Maria Luísa Cardoso, visitadora da Casa dos Pescadores, a fim de informar das necessidades dos pescadores que ficaram sem os seus haveres e para lhes ser prestados socorros (...)
Também esteve, nesta vila, a observar os estragos ocasionados pelo temporal, o sr. Jaime Hanaory, um grande amigo e admirador de Sesimbra (que) condoído pela miséria dos pescadores, mandou distribuir, por 60 homens do mar, 1 quilo de arros, 2 quilos de batatas e meio quilo de pão, por pessoa.
O sr. Hanaory mandou, ainda entregar alguns géneros de primeira necessidade à viúva e órfãos do inditoso Emílio Correia Gonçalves, vítima do temporal". ("O Cezimbrense", n.º 763, 2.3.1941)
*Sesimbra*


Efeitos do ciclone

"A Junta Central da Casa dos Pescadores ordenou que fôssem reparados todos os barcos danificados pelo temporal de q5 de Fevereiro findo, tomando este organismo a responsabilidade do seu pagamento.
Aos sinistrados serão feitos bónus de 20% sobre o valor do custo das referidas reparações, ficando ao pescador o encargo de 80%, que pagarão conforme o produto da pesca.
Reparadas todas as embarcações partidas, proceder-se-á à construção de novos barcos, para substituir a frota perdida".
("O Cezimbrense", n.º 766, 23.3.1941)

http://expresso.sesimbra.pt/node/3775


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Setúbal*












http://setubaldoutrostempos.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Sesimbra*




> A meio da manhã de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, José Rosa, um rapaz de 11 anos, estava, como habitualmente, no armazém da traineira Santa Rita, junto ao Arco dos Pintos, a tomar conta de uma caldeirada de bacalhau para a companha, quando se apercebeu de que o mar se tornava cada vez mais
> violento. Não estranhou, pois a noite tinha sido agitada e era esperado um grande temporal. De repente, porém, a aparente segurança do armazém foi interrompida por uma enorme vaga que
> entrou pela porta entreaberta e arrastou tudo consigo. Surpreendido, conseguiu segurar-se como pôde aos prumos das tarimbas e só com muito esforço não foi levado. Apesar de ter ficado completamente
> encharcado conseguiu recompor-se sem ferimentos e quando subiu a escada e olhou para a rua deparou-se com um cenário de destruição em toda a marginal. A força do mar era tal que
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Marinha Grande*



> Centenas de árvores derrubadas pelo ciclone. - 15 de Fevereiro de 1941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Montijo*








> Em Fevereiro de 1941, a 15 do referido mês um ciclone assolou a região de Lisboa, provocando algumas mortes, destruindo casas e embarcações, bem como um número elevado de desalojados.
> O rio encontra-se no estado nunca visto, o vento chega a atingir os 127 Kmh, e nalgumas vai mesmo até aos duzentos.
> Em Montijo, o Tejo alteroso, galga as muralhas, submerge o cais e toda a zona ribeirinha, a ventania era tal que ruíram chaminés e telhados, caíram paredes e árvores, as fabricas junto do rio ficaram destruídas.
> O rio chega á praça da Republica, inunda a Avenida dos Pescadores, as embarcações são levadas para sítios diferentes. No cais os barcos que lá se encontravam ficam numa confusão total.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Douro*








> O lugre Paços de Brandão quando submergia e o Ana Maria após ter garrado devido à cheia do Rio Douro e o ciclone de 16/02/1941 - imagem da noticia do diário O Comércio do Porto.
> 
> http://naviosavista.blogspot.com/2008/02/navios-vista-da-estao-semafrica-e.html


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

*Marinha Grande*



> Centenas de árvores derrubadas pelo ciclone. - 15 de Fevereiro de 1941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chingula (29 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://expresso.sesimbra.pt/node/3775



Registo muito interessante.
Cumpts


----------



## Chingula (30 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

Chingula disse:


> Registo muito interessante.
> Cumpts



Ainda referente à "reportagem transcrita" gostaria de referir:
Está descrito o "Tsunami" - maré costeira, das enseadas ou dos portos, associado à "Storm Surge" - maré da tempestade; efeito cumulativo da maré Astronómica, com o efeito do Barómetro Invertido - elevação do nível do mar devido à baixa pressão do campo barométrico à superfície (por cada 100 hPa de descompressão o nível médio do mar sobe cerca de 1 metro - calculado em relação ao nível médio do mar à pressão normal 1013,25 hPa) e da Agitação marítima, resultante dos ventos associados ao "ciclone"...
Os efeitos relatados em Sesimbra ocorreram por toda a Costa Portuguesa, seria interessante mais notícias como esta, pois percebendo o que aconteceu...pode-se ajuizar o que pode voltar a acontecer...
Cumpts


----------



## Chingula (3 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

Chingula disse:


> Ainda referente à "reportagem transcrita" gostaria de referir:
> Está descrito o "Tsunami" - maré costeira, das enseadas ou dos portos, associado à "Storm Surge" - maré da tempestade; efeito cumulativo da maré Astronómica, com o efeito do Barómetro Invertido - elevação do nível do mar devido à baixa pressão do campo barométrico à superfície (por cada 100 hPa de descompressão o nível médio do mar sobe cerca de 1 metro - calculado em relação ao nível médio do mar à pressão normal 1013,25 hPa) e da Agitação marítima, resultante dos ventos associados ao "ciclone"...
> Os efeitos relatados em Sesimbra ocorreram por toda a Costa Portuguesa, seria interessante mais notícias como esta, pois percebendo o que aconteceu...pode-se ajuizar o que pode voltar a acontecer...
> Cumpts



Tendo chegado ao meu conhecimento uma publicação do Instituto Geofísico da Universidade de Coimbra (Breve notícia histórica ) - Coimbra 2001 de Vitorino Seiça Santos; transcrevo o apontamento referente ao Ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941:
" Não só no Instituto Geofísico mas toda a região central de Portugal foi atingida por um ciclone que teve meteorologicamente de importante a grande baixa da pressão atmosférica, que de 988,1 mb às 0h desceu a 936,3 mb às 17h45m. O vento foi violento e registaram-se várias rajadas com mais de 100km/h. Caíram várias árvores na cerca."

No livro "Miuzela a Terra e as Gentes" o Professor J. Pinto Peixoto diz:
"Com o ciclone, que assolou Portugal, em Fevereiro de 1941, caíu o cabanal, ruíram paredes, e voou parte do telhado da "nossa casa".


----------



## carlitinhos (2 Dez 2009 às 07:15)

deixo mais uma foto que espelha o fenomeno:






retirado de:

- Ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941.
- Victor Gallo junto ao pinheiro derrubado pelo ciclone -

Imagens retiradas do livro:
\"Imagens do Século XX do Concelho da Marinha Grande\"
Autor:
Patrícia Alexandra Balbino Grilo
Edição:
Pelouro da Cultura da Câmara Municipal da Marinha Grande
(Edição integrada no âmbito da exposição intitulada «100 Anos de Fotografia do Concelho da Marinha Grande»)
Data de edição:
Outubro de 2001


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Tempestades destas são bem raras em Portugal, e embora pouco comuns na Europa também tem ocorrido com alguma frequência histórica quer no Reino Unido, França e Holanda.

Um exemplo disso foi a tempestade Kyrill em Janeiro de 2007. Os ventos chegaram aos 200km/h em vários locais da Europa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyrill_(storm)


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2010 às 14:00)

Nos arquivos da minha Mãe detectei esta foto 
do meu Pai ( 2º a contar da esquerda) com uns amigos,no dia seguinte à tempestade na serra de S.Justa em Valongo em cima de um eucaplipto de grande porte tombado pela força do vento.





Embora de fraca qualidade, na foto percebe-se bem a dimensão do evento,
a julgar pela quantidade de eucaliptos deitados no chão.
O meu Pai ,já falecido há mais de 30 anos ,tinha 16 anos nesse dia
e contava-me amiúde pormenores dessa noite/madrugada/pricípio da manhã 
de todos os ventos e assustadoramente marcante para quem a viveu...


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2010 às 09:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nos arquivos da minha Mãe detectei esta foto
> do meu Pai ( 2º a contar da esquerda) com uns amigos,no dia seguinte à tempestade na serra de S.Justa em Valongo em cima de um eucaplipto de grande porte tombado pela força do vento.
> 
> 
> ...



Um verdadeiro achado... Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

> *O CICLONE *
> (Mais uma viagem à infância)
> 
> Há acontecimentos que, só por si, marcam o ano em que tiveram lugar, ou mesmo a data exacta (mas nesse caso é o dia e mês que ficam, com tendência para esquecer o ano). A sua memória é tanto mais duradoura e generalizada quanto maior tiver sido o seu impacto ou o número de pessoas que afectou.
> ...



DO FUNDO DA ARCA
Escritos de António Melenas
ANTÓNIO JOAQUIM GOUVEIA (“ANTÓNIO MELENAS”) (1929-2008)
http://guardadonaarca.no.sapo.pt/O ciclone.htm


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

Chingula disse:


> Como complemento da informação anterior:
> 
> O mínimo da pressão foi atingido durante a tarde:
> Rêgo da Murta – 935,3 hPa
> ...




Chingula, haverá a possibilidade destas pressões serem as reais e não as ajustadas ao nível do mar ?


----------



## rozzo (24 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Eu sinceramente penso que terão mesmo de ser, até porque ajustando todas ao nível do mar, ficam não só razoáveis, como semelhantes entre si para locais pouco distantes..


----------



## Chingula (24 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

Vince disse:


> Chingula, haverá a possibilidade destas pressões serem as reais e não as ajustadas ao nível do mar ?



Os valores dos Intitutos Geofísicos (Lisboa, Coimbra e Porto) merecem-me toda a credibilidade e por convenção (só se pode comparar o que estiver, à partida, nas mesmas condições) a pressão atmosférica (para efeitos sinópticos) é medida e calculada, em relação ao nível médio do mar. Nas estações de altitude o nível de referência já será outro...por exemplo para as Penhas Douradas será o nível dos 850 hPa, utilizando-se então o geopotencial da estação.


----------



## rozzo (24 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

Eu ao dizer que penso ser os valores ao nível da estação e não ao nível do mar não estou a tirar credibilidade aos Institutos Geofísicos. Longe disso! 

Então a pressão num local é um valor concreto que é medido. A pressão ao nível do mar é uma conversão feita logo na altura utilizando a formula hipsométrica, simples, com a altitude do local, densidade do ar, e temos a pressão reduzida ao nível do mar, e como foi bem dito, utilizada para termos uma comparação "justa" entre estações a altitudes diferentes claro, visto em dezenas de metros haver logo variações de vários hPa.

Neste caso de 1941, para os valores atrás mencionados, eu fiz a conta para experimentar converter ao nível do mar (supondo que não estão) e utilizando a altitude dos locais mencionados, e sinceramente continua-me a parecer muito mais lógico que sejam valores da pressão não reduzidos ao nível do mar. 
Por vários motivos:

1) A diferença entre eles, avassaladora.
2) O facto de fazendo essa conta, locais próximos terem valores coerentes.
3) Esses valores já fazerem mais sentido com a carta de reanálise, embora esta deva ser vista com cautela óbvio, mas dos 970 até aos 930 é um erro muito grande mesmo para uma reanálise penso eu...

Seja como for, eu não acho estranho o facto de aparecerem valores não convertidos ao nível do mar. Ainda no outro dia em conversa com o Vince acerca de uma depressão em forte cavamento nas Baleares, se teve essa dúvida por ver em Synops valores altamente diferentes à mesma hora na mesma estação, e depois se reparou que era por isso mesmo, um estava reduzido ao nível do mar, e outro não.

Mas claro, não vou jurar isto a pés juntos, posso estar errado e ser mesmo a pressão reduzida ao nível do mar, mas então nesse caso a reanálise é muito má, e fico simplesmente assim com os valores:


Mas mantenho a opinião que aquele recorte com valores de pressão se refere a valores não convertidos ao nível médio do mar!


----------



## Chingula (25 Fev 2010 às 01:14)

rozzo disse:


> Eu ao dizer que penso ser os valores ao nível da estação e não ao nível do mar não estou a tirar credibilidade aos Institutos Geofísicos. Longe disso!
> 
> Então a pressão num local é um valor concreto que é medido. A pressão ao nível do mar é uma conversão feita logo na altura utilizando a formula hipsométrica, simples, com a altitude do local, densidade do ar, e temos a pressão reduzida ao nível do mar, e como foi bem dito, utilizada para termos uma comparação "justa" entre estações a altitudes diferentes claro, visto em dezenas de metros haver logo variações de vários hPa.
> 
> ...




Académicamente, a minha opinião é que a variação dos valores da pressão registados em 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, por várias entidades sem estar interligadas numa perspectiva comum, como existe actualmente (observações à mesma hora por exemplo) se deve mais ao cavamento rápido da pressão próximo da região Centro ao largo da Figueira da Foz (Coimbra registou o valor mais baixo) e, posteriormente, em paralelo com o deslocamento da depressão para nordeste deu-se o seu enchimento também rápido...quanto à questão da conversão do valor da pressão da estação para o nível do mar, nessa época, já havia indicações nesse sentido, embora não tendo a certeza, me apoie na maior credibilidade das observações dos Institutos Geofísicos...pois são as entidades no País que têm as séries mais longas...embora nos últimos anos tenha havido alguns problemas que não cabem neste comentário.


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 01:41)

As reanálises não tem de facto fidedignidade muito grande, penso que devem ser encaradas como esboços gerais da atmosfera, com algumas reservas. As das décadas seguintes já parecem mais consistentes com mais dados. Lembro-me que quando foi a depressão do Oeste a mesma ficou classificada em várias análises como tendo uns 980 quando na verdade teve 969, e se calhar lá vai aparecer nos arquivos para o futuro com esses valores e não os reais. Não sei....

Mas isso também pode ser contrabalançado com os modelos, falando do que vem aí, nós quando vemos um modelo global como o GFS ou ECM a indicarem 970 por exemplo, a pressão mesmo no centro pode ser uns bons 10 hPa's a menos, mum mesoescala é sempre mais baixo que no global que o inicializou, e mesmo o mesoescala pode subestimar ainda  um pouco mais. Na depressão do Oeste penso que houve uma rara oportunidade de um cavamento profundo passar exactamente sobre uma estação meteorológica, uma coisa que não acontecerá todos os dias pois não se andam a largar sondas no centro dum ciclone como os americanos fazem por exemplo com os ciclones tropicais no Atlântico.

Em relação aos dados de 1941, eu também não ponho de parte essa hipótese, como são coisas antigas, podem ter sido registadas de várias formas e por qualquer razão os dados que sobreviveram até hoje não serem os ajustados ao nível do mar. Mas claro, é apenas especulação. Mas como compreender algumas dessas pressões nesta latitude? Complicado não é ?


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2010 às 01:44)

Em princípio se ajustarmos os valores ao nível do mar, daria qualquer coisa como:
Porto 959mb
Coimbra 952mb
Lisboa 953mb
Évora 982mb
Tavira 985mb

(usei a regra aproximada de 10mb por cada 100 metros de altitude)

Mesmo assim a pressão mínima deveria andar nos 950mb, caindo 50mb em algumas horas, o que é algo recorde!


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 10:24)

irpsit disse:


> Em princípio se ajustarmos os valores ao nível do mar, daria qualquer coisa como:
> Porto 959mb
> Coimbra 952mb
> Lisboa 953mb
> ...



é o que dá estarmos numa area com oceanos amenos, facilidade tanto em advecções tropicais fortissimas como em advecções polares maritimas intensas e ocorrencia de ondulações do jet favoraveis...
no dia em que toda a "poção" se junta as condições para estas depressões explosivas ( "shapiro-keyser", "seclusoes quentes", etc) tornam.-se basicamente perfeitas


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

O melhor relato que encontrei desta situação, principalemente da vertente meteorológica:



> El análisis meteorológico.- Los días previos al temporal no se caracterizaron por un tiempo estable en la Península. El SMN comentaba en su Avance del jueves 13 de febrero de 1941 que “durante las últimas veinticuatro horas se han registrado lluvias en toda España, y muy especialmente en Andalucía, donde las precipitaciones han sido de importancia en las provincias de Sevilla, Córdoba y Jaén”.
> 
> A lo largo del día 13 el tiempo fue mejorando por el suroeste de la Península, donde penetraban tímidamente las altas presiones. Esta situación iba a ser transitoria, ya que el propio SMN anunciaba el viernes 14 la siguiente predicción: “Vientos racheados del tercer cuadrante [sur-oeste]. Poniente fuerte en el Estrecho”.
> Teniendo en cuenta que la estabilidad atmosférica en la Península acostumbra a venir de la mano del anticiclón de las Azores que, al extenderse en mayor o menor medida sobre nuestro país, refuerza el viento de Levante en el Estrecho, lo que se anunciaba era todo lo contrario, algo que hacía pensar en la visita de una perturbación atlántica, como así fue, aunque excepcional.
> ...



daqui:

http://www.divulgameteo.es/uploads/Febrero-1941.pdf


----------



## Chingula (25 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

David sf disse:


> O melhor relato que encontrei desta situação, principalemente da vertente meteorológica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Li o artigo e parece que só a Espanha foi afectada pela ciclogénese de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941...
Em Ciência o que acontece não tem fronteiras...


----------



## Chingula (10 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

Na próxima Terça-feira dia 15 de Fevereiro "comemoram-se" 70 anos do chamado *ciclone de 1941*...que em termos espaciais, toda Península Ibérica, deve ter sido a situação meteorológica, em que a pressão atmosférica, à superfície, atingiu o seu valor mais baixo e o vento foi mais intenso...desde que há registos...


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2011 às 11:09)

Aqui na Islandia tenho experienciado depressoes muito cavadas este inverno.

Tive uma vez em Janeiro uma pressao minina de 958mb (nivel do mar)
E tenho tido várias vezes ventos a ultrapassaram os 110km/h.

Portanto acho perfeitamente razoavel o cenário duma depressão dessas a atingir Portugal em 1941 e novamente no futuro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

> *Algarve sofreu com o ciclone que atingiu o país há 70 anos, a 15 de Fevereiro de 1941*
> 
> Há 70 anos, o Inverno resistia a ceder lugar à Primavera e, depois de vários dias de muita chuva, o pior aconteceu. Se a nefasta II Guerra Mundial ocupava até então, e consecutivamente, as primeiras páginas dos diários nacionais, um raro fenómeno meteorológico remeteu as notícias dos combates para as páginas centrais.
> 
> ...



Excelente artigo. Não podia faltar a referência ao fórum


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2011 às 20:32)

> *Os relatos dramáticos dos estragos no Algarve causados pelo ciclone que atingiu Portugal há 70 anos *
> 
> No dia 15 de fevereiro de 1941, um ciclone extra-tropical atingiu o país, deixando um rasto de mortes e prejuízos por toda a parte. Hoje continuamos aqui a descrever o que se passou no Algarve, nesse fatídico dia há 70 anos.
> Em Portimão, «o ciclone, que atingiu cerca de 150 km/h, causou grandes prejuízos nesta cidade e seu porto, na Praia da Rocha e campos vizinhos. No porto, garraram muitas embarcações e outras foram à deriva rio acima, depois de rebentadas as amarras. As águas do rio subiram, inundando completamente o largo Heliodoro Salgado e as ruas circunvizinhas».
> ...



Factos impressionantes que não deixam ninguém indiferente.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Ondas de 50 metros de altura???

E já agora porque não 200 ou 300 metros de altitude, caramba que esta gente exagera sempre imenso .... no que toca a contar factos !!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Ondas de 50 metros de altura???
> 
> E já agora porque não 200 ou 300 metros de altitude, caramba que esta gente exagera sempre imenso .... no que toca a contar factos !!




Percebe-se pelo texto que é a altura que a água atingia na rebentação Aurélio.
Por exemplo, a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986 (curiosamente no 45º aniversário desta de 1941) num temporal nos Açores as ondas entre 15 a 20 metros chegavam aos 60 metros na rebentação






(c) http://www.petercafesport.com/


----------



## Costa (27 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

Neste vídeo a arrebentação das ondas chega à estrada e ultrapassa em vários metros a altura da própria falésia. 

E as falésias em Sagres devem ter +/-80 metros



Só para ter uma base de comparação, nesta foto é possível ver o tamanho de uma pessoa comparado com a altura da falésia.


----------



## Chingula (3 Mar 2011 às 18:15)

Sobre o "Ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941" achei muito interessante uma "página" da Camara Municipal de Lisboa, onde se podem consultar os exemplares do jornal "O Século" dos dias seguintes ao evento (16,17,18,19,20 e 21 de Fevereiro), assim como o "Século Ilustrado" da semana.

Em: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/?idc=472&idi=52482

Pelos relatos...cada vez mais me convenço que os parâmetros meteorológicos que se tornaram mais gravosos (numa perspectiva de Protecção Civil) foram, em todo o território, o vento com rajadas superiores a 100 km/h, a descida, para valores demasiado baixos, do campo da pressão atmosférica que provocou uma subida muito rara do nível das águas - "maré de tempestade" ou "storm surge" (mouchões do Tejo cobertos de água) e o temporal nas orlas costeiras...












http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/SeculoIlustrado1941.pdf





http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_16.pdf





http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_17.pdf





http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_18.pdf






http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_19.pdf





http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_20.pdf






http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/archive/doc/O_Seculo_21.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 20:29)

> *O ciclone de há 70 anos: «na aldeia da ilha Ançã nem destroços restam»*
> 
> O «barlavento» termina aqui, com esta terceira parte, a evocação dos estragos causados no Algarve pelo ciclone que atingiu o país há 70 anos, no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1941.
> 
> ...



Excelentes artigos que recordam o ciclone de 1941. Se fosse hoje como seria?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 20:29)

> O grande ciclone no Algarve ocorreu há 70 anos
> 
> Desde o tempo de infância, que se ouviu contar sobre a grande agitação social que se viveu no grande ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, quando derrubou numerosas árvores centenárias de grande porte, destelhou telhados e o mar transformou-se num a amontoado de gigantescas ondas, que varriam as praias e na costa do sotavento algarvio aganhou o galeão espanhol do Cara Dura, que naufragou e morreu toda a tripulação, constituída por cerca de quarenta homens.
> 
> ...


http://www.jornalavezinha.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=241&id=11704&idSeccao=2125&Action=noticia


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

> *Alentejo – Os efeitos do Ciclone de 1941 em Arronches*
> A memória colectiva é um dos bens mais valiosos de uma comunidade. Apesar de não ser palpável, é o que lhe transmite identidade, que une e a torna única. A preservação deste património imaterial tem uma importância incalculável mas muitas vezes é simplesmente esquecida. Neste campo, a recolha e salvaguarda das histórias e saberes das gentes do concelho de Arronches é de vital importância para a memória histórica das gerações vindouras.
> É nesta temática que hoje vamos relembrar um o ciclone de 1941, um acontecimento trágico que foi, sem dúvida, um dos momentos marcantes da história deste povo que na época em Arronches vivia da terra e para a terra.
> Ao fim da manhã desse 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, J. Correia, na altura um rapaz de 13 anos, tinha acabado de almoçar, como habitualmente na oficina de carpintaria do Sr. João Guerra, ao fundo da rua do Açougue, após o almoço dirigiu-se à drogaria Bigares, no Largo da Cadeia onde foi buscar uns vidros, quando se apercebeu de forte ventania. Não estranhou, pois essa noite e manhã de Fevereiro já davam sinais de temporal. De repente mal teve tempo de chegar à drogaria, vindo dos lados de Assumar escutou um ruído ensurdecedor seguido de rajadas de vento que tudo destruíam à sua passagem, refugiado na casa Bigares deixou a tempestade amainar, no regresso à carpintaria verificou que o grande eucalipto existente junto ao convento de Nossa Senhora da Luz não tinha resistido à força do vento, sendo arrancado pela raiz, Nas ruas o povo assustado verificava os estragos e comentava “foi um ciclone”.



Ler mais: http://arronchesemnoticias.blogspot.com/2011/02/alentejo-os-efeitos-do-ciclone-de-1941.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

*Torre de Moncorvo*





http://lelodemoncorvo.blogspot.com/2010/08/moncorvo-1941.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

*Extremadura*



> No Correio da Extremadura que saiu com a data de 22 de Fevereiro de 1941, na sua 1ª página´, pode ler-se que “A fúria do ciclone que devastou o país fez-se sentir em toda a região ribatejana com a mais cruel intensidade, causando mortes e incalculáveis prejuízos [...] dezenas de casas destruídas [...] e se contam por muitas centenas de milhar oliveiras, eucaliptos, pinheiros e outras árvores arrancadas pelo furacão [...]
> 
> Choramos também a perda daquela linda álea de cedros da Quinta de Vale de Lobos, que nos dizem ter sido plantados por Herculano e que o ciclone arrancou na companhia de provectos carvalhos que foram testemunhas das meditações do grande historiador.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

*Alvalade*



> O nascer do dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 foi para os alvaladenses igual a muitos outros característicos de um mês de Fevereiro normal, salpicado aqui e ali por alguns momentos de chuva. Mas, a partir das nove horas da manhã, a tranquilidade da povoação foi abalada por um fenómeno metereológico sem precedentes nos registos históricos nacionais, que ficaria conhecido pelo Ciclone de 1941. O país seria fustigado por ventos ciclónicos semeando um rasto de morte e de destruição que durou cerca de 12 horas. Doze longas e intermináveis horas… Em Alvalade, das habitações voaram centenas de telhas como se fossem folhas de papel. Poucos segundos e umas quantas rajadas de vento foram suficientes para arrancar a cobertura de fibrocimento do pavilhão do Posto de Culturas Regadas. A Pensão Guerreiro, na Rua da Cruz, e a residência da família Aires (que antes tinha sido propriedade dos Lança Parreira), onde pernoitou o rei D. Miguel, foram despojadas, pela força do vento, de boa parte das platibandas que encimavam e decoravam as respectivas frontarias. No campo, o cenário era dantesco. Milhares de árvores arrancadas pela raiz e muitas culturas destruídas. Com os postes do telégrafo pelo chão, a linha férrea e as estradas de acesso à vila invadidas de destroços e troncos de árvores, a freguesia ficaria completamente isolada por uns longos dez dias, criando grandes dificuldades para restabelecer a normalidade na vida da população. Em Vale de Lobo, as rajadas de vento deitaram ao chão um homem de 75 anos, dentro de um lamaçal. Ali morreu, por não conseguir levantar-se. De susto ou de ataque cardíaco, também outra idosa, de 85 anos, lá morreria na mesma herdade tendo sido ambos sepultados no dia 17. Um dia trágico que fica nos anais da freguesia e que ainda permanece bem vivo na memória de muitos alvaladenses.
> http://www.alvalade.info/?p=160





> O meu tio Joaquim mais conhecido pelo “Ciclone”, pois nasceu precisamente neste dia. A minha avó contava que o parto se fez quase sem telhado, pois o ciclone levantou telhas e telhados das casas com estruturas mais débeis. O “Ciclone” nasceu onde é hoje o café Central. Joaquim foi o nome de baptismo mas o meu avô, António Fernandes Lança junior, apelidou-o de “Ciclone”, nome que o identifica até hoje. Como bons Alentejanos há que arranjar um diminutivo para “Ciclone” e então passou a ser chamado por mta gente de “Caloino”.
> Eis amigos a história de uma das figuras mais conhecidas e acarinhadas da nossa Vila, meu tio “Ciclone”.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

*Sines*
























PS: Na página 3 também foram adicionadas fotografias a outras mensagens, como Sesimbra, etc
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ereiro-1941-em-portugal-793-3.html#post274335


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2011 às 23:22)

Das várias edições diárias do jornal Século que o Chingula colocou mais em cima, e que tem centenas de notícias do evento em Portugal continental e Madeira, seleccionei para já umas para destacar:













Cais do Sodré, Lisboa


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

A tempestade de 1941 foi mesmo épica e rara.
Com pressãod e 935 e ventos a ultrapassar 200km/h.

Aqui na Islândia são rotineiras as tempestades de inverno com pressão a 970 e ventos a chegar aos 150km/h, quase a cada 2 semanas.

No dia 2 de Fevereiro deste ano tivemos aqui uma tempestade com pressão mínima de 957.
E tivemos ventos de 150km/h a 8 de Fevereiro. Por vezes as rajadas chegam perto dos 200km/h. É assustador, portanto imagino como será em Portugal e com ar subtropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

remy disse:


>



Uma nova configuração daquilo que se poderá ter passado a 15 de Fevereiro de 1941.


----------



## ciclonico (18 Out 2011 às 04:49)

Vídeo retirado do programa "Te Acuerdas", emitido durante o telejornal español (Telediário) em 2009. Apesar das imagens terem sido captadas em Espanha na área de Santander, dá-nos pela primeira vez uma ideia em movimento do que foi aquele ciclone de 1941.
Imagens principais são relativas ao consequente incêndio que destruiu 2km/2 do centro histórico de Santander, durante o ciclone de 1941.
As 4 primeiras imagens são do ciclone em si, que nos dão uma pequena  ideia do que foi. As 4 imagens seguintes são de um filme español realizado em 1944 sobre esse ciclone, onde podemos ver imagens baseadas na realidade 3 anos antes, do que foi sentido directamente pelas população na rua (não muito diferente de testemunhos que ouvi sobre a situação por que passaram na cidade do Porto). As restantes são dos restos em que ficou o centro de Santander após o incêndio e, finalmente, testemunhos actuais de pessoas que foram testemunhas na época.
Como neste momento todos devem saber, o ciclone no seu movimento provocou ventos de sul na costa norte de Espanha, que mesmo em situações destas, são sempre bastante secos, daí o incêndio ter-se propagado rápidamente.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2011 às 10:31)

Mas que grande achado este vídeo obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2015 às 19:52)

O melhor estudo que já vi do temporal de 1941.

http://www.mapfre.com/mapfrere/docs/html/revistas/trebol/n56/articulo1En.html

A parte mais impressionante.

The windstorm occurred through the afternoon into the early evening on a Saturday, without proper warning and many people were outside in the storm. *A total of at least 130 people are known to have died in the storm.* These include:


total of twenty were killed in Lisbon by falling trees, chimneys, tiles and other debris. Twenty-five at Alhandra and eight at Setúbal drowned in the storm surge.
Nine people and two crew drowned in the sinking of a small ferry crossing the Tagus River inland at Tomar.
Across the country of Portugal as a whole some thirty-two people were killed by falling chimneys with another fifteen killed by treefall.
At Torres Novas three were killed in the collapse of a laundry.
At least ten died of exposure having been caught outside walking between Portuguese villages in the mountains and then got trapped in the blizzard.
And twenty were killed by a passenger train being blown off the viaduct in Guipúzcoa (Spain).


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2015 às 12:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> O melhor estudo que já vi do temporal de 1941.
> 
> http://www.mapfre.com/mapfrere/docs/html/revistas/trebol/n56/articulo1En.html
> 
> ...


Muito bom! 

Só por curiosidade, viste a bibliografia? Faz referência ao MeteoPT 

_(...)
Severa tempestade de 15 Fevereiro 1941 em Portugal (2008) 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...e-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793-2.html_
(...)


----------



## Teles (1 Out 2015 às 21:43)

Deixo aqui um pequeno testemunho do meu pai.
Segundo ele nesse dia o vento e a chuva era de tal ordem que arrancou centenas de árvores, tantas que alguns madeireiros na altura andaram semanas a cortar árvores pelos campos e algumas estradas , houve umas dezenas de casas completamente destruídas, os meus avós junto com o meu pai e os meus tios tiveram de se abrigar numa casa mais robusta de um familiar , algumas pessoas ficaram feridas , houve ainda um incêndio que destruiu uma serração !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

*O Dia do Ciclone, 15 Fevereiro 1941*

Facebook CM Lisboa:


----------

